# Buffalo NY (apple store, etc)



## Leanne (Aug 6, 2003)

In August for my birthday, my husband is going to take me to Buffalo to visit the Apple store there. We're also going to spend the weekend in Buffalo.

I've never been to Buffalo before. Can anyone suggest any cool sites to see or things to do? Seeing as how the Apple store is east of Buffalo, I thought we'd go there first then maybe stay downtown Buffalo. Any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## depmode101 (Sep 4, 2002)

the apple store isnt very far from the niagara falls canada/us border - 
why not stay at the falls?

ive been to buffalo for hockey games, and chicken wings - not much else going on there that i know of. (although i could be very niave in saying this)


----------



## taco taco burrito (Jun 6, 2003)

i dunno about "cool", but i do know that the "Anchor Bar" in buffalo is the supposed original home of the "buffalo wing". i went there once just to check it out, it was ok... pretty greasy actually...


----------



## bl:oke (Sep 15, 2003)

You should check out the Albright Knox Gallery.


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

Hi Leanne,

Other than the Falls, about the only other thing worth seeing in Buffalo is, uhm, ahh, hhmm,, the Apple Store. Ya, that's the other one.

Actually, I'm told it's a pretty cool town for those who make the effort.


----------



## Leanne (Aug 6, 2003)

So it sounds like I'm not missing much. I've been to the falls before but my husband hasn't...perhaps we should go there for the weekend.

I know there's lots to see and do there. Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Buffalo for a weekend. For your birthday??

Grounds for divorce


----------



## Leanne (Aug 6, 2003)

*haha* I just wanna go to the Apple store...that's the real present!


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

Ah! So true love after all!


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

> *haha* I just wanna go to the Apple store...that's the real present!


Absolutely. I went there opening weekend. I'm wearing the special "Walden Galleria" T-shirt as we speak


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

My wife and I have been visiting Buffalo every Civic Holiday Monday (holiday for us, regular work day for Americans) for the last seven years and we always eat and stay at Salvatore's Italian Gardens Restaurant & Garden Place Hotel. For $99 (USD) you get a Jacuzzi Suite, Dinner for Two menu choice, and a continental breakfast. Even if you don't stay or eat there, you still have to stop in and see the place, ol' Russ is loaded and he loves to show it. His thinking was "if you build it they will come" and as he says "we love to overdo it".

Click on the link for directions, it's maybe a 15 minute drive from Walden Galleria Mall.


----------



## a macklin (Dec 1, 2003)

an amazing house, designed but the worlds greatest architect is in buffalo.

http://www.darwinmartinhouse.org/

worth a visit.


----------



## däycüs mäximüs (Nov 30, 2002)

downtown buffalo is scary. for some reason the street intersections don't seem right when you're turning into them, and there's a sticky film that develops on your skin if you stay there for too long.

actually, the only reason i go to buffalo is to go to the walden galleria mall, visit the apple store, then go across the street to the wegman's, and get american breakfast cereal.

i was kidding about the film on the skin part. but downtown buffalo's kinda weird... you'll be driving along a nice area of the downtown then all of a sudden you find yourself in the industrial-type area. it's like as if you blink and you're in a totally different city...

but the apple store rules. i plan on going there soon to pick up a pink ipod mini for my fiancee!


----------



## Leanne (Aug 6, 2003)

Bjornbro: The Italian eatery sounds great! Thanks for the link and suggestion. I'll have to check that out. It sounds like a place I'd be interested in visiting. 

a macklin: I had no idea Buffalo had a Frank Lloyd Wright design. I'm more of an art connoisseur than my husband but seeing as it's my birthday I'm sure I could get him to go with me to see it!









däycüs mäximüs: Your fiancee is lucky...the pink iPod mini is exactly what I want. We were in Missouri last week and they had mini's at the Jones Store in the mall there, but they were only blue and silver. I did pick up an iTunes gift certificate from Target though!

We planned on hitting the Apple store in St.Louis on our way home but we ran out of time. So that's why we're headed to Buffalo.


----------



## trentcanuck (Aug 8, 2003)

This may seem strange to some people, but Buffalo is one of the American cities I most want to visit --mostly because of Frank LLoyd Wright buildings, of which the area has several.
http://www.geocities.com/SoHo/1469/flw_ny.html

If architecture is your thing, check out:
http://www.buffalocvb.org/Architecture_0.html


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

Leanne, you're in for a real treat when you visit the Apple Store. I've been twice, once was opening day. (I was about 20th in line) You'll be in Apple heaven!!

Other than the main attraction there's not much else to be had in Barfalo. Shopping used to be the big deal but that's now a big shrug.


----------



## Britnell (Jan 4, 2002)

If you are in Buffalo, and like/love wing, you must visit the Anchor Bar. The Anchor bar is actually a family owned Italian eatery that has jazz on the weekends. It is not upscale, but can be fun.

If bars, nightlife is your thing, there is lots do do in Buffalo.

If you have never done the tourist thing at the Falls, you should make the effort, especially walk over to Goat Island. Other than the Casino and if power is your thing, the power authority has a nifty little expo along the river where you can learn about the history of the falls and power generation.

Try Art Park as well.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

There's an "out of the ordinary" fast food outlet in the Galleria Food Court that serves excellent Cajun fish and New Orleans chicken with a variety of side dishes ( the home fries are good )

Stuffed for about $5. No fancy dishes but good tasty food.
Wish they had a franchise up here.  

Check out a few of the other stores too, there's a Nature store with interesting stuff and one of the Sharper Image style outlets - can't recall the name. Cool gadgets. Brookstones maybe??? :

http://www.brookstone.com/world.asp?cm_ven=Affiliates&cm_cat=BeFree&cm_ite=NU09










Bring me back one of these  cool:


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

did someone say pink iPod Mini??










Bought it for special 1 in Feb








.

But not @ the Apple store in Buffalo, though I was there:



















 

Have fun Leanne... @ the apple store. Not sure about the rest of Buff!

H!


----------



## jamied (Nov 19, 2002)

It's too bad that Buffalo has such a bad reputation with many Canadians. IMHO, it's actually one of the most interesting US cities in light of the fact that at one time--albeit a century ago--it was one of the most important and thriving US cities. Many of the most wealthy and influential families had homes there (many still standing) and it was a centre of trade and industry. It has a fantastic sampling of architecture including one of the earliest high-rise office buildings. 

I highly recommend Lauren Balfer's historical novel "City of Light" which paints a great picture as to what Buffalo used to be.

Go with an open mind. Look up and around. Enjoy.


----------



## Croptop (Apr 20, 2004)

If you're really bored, there will probably be a fire in either Cheektowaga or Lackawana that you could go watch. At least, they always seemed to be talking about one on Channel 7 Eyewitness News when I was growing up in Oshawa and watching Buffalo TV.

javascript:void(0)
Razz

John "Still trying to come up with good deal on an iBook"


----------



## Leanne (Aug 6, 2003)

Hmm...well it doesn't seem like I'll be too bored. The Apple store looks tasty. MacDoc: would you like the tire gauge or the BMW?!! *hehe*

I'm most anxious to compare the 12" and 14" iBooks before I buy one at the end of the summer. I figure one other thing I must do when I go is eat some Buffalo wings. That's a must!


----------



## RC51Pilot (Mar 26, 2004)

> If you're really bored, there will probably be a fire in either Cheektowaga or Lackawana that you could go watch.


Irv Weinstein reporting????









Don't forget Rocketship 7 and later on The Commander Tom show


----------



## Eidetic (Oct 6, 2003)

i was involved with Apple for the launch of the iTunes online music store and the release of the 3g iPods...

here is me at the walden galleria store

eidetic @ walden galleria  

it's a very nice store and the staff is really cool.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Film at 11.

I loved Roketship 7 an Commander Tom -- and Jonnie and Jimmy (accordian and drums -- and that's it!) on Dialing For Dollars when I would stay home sick from school.


----------

